

Google Analytics Gets a Major Ugrade (AdSense, Custom Reports, API, Bubble Charts) - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/22/google-analytics-gets-a-major-ugrade-adsense-custom-reports-api-bubble-charts/

======
lux
Too bad the API is still "coming soon", but it is good news that they're
working on it. I'd love to have access to that data without having to log in,
and to build apps around it.

~~~
johns
I want to see details on the API. I'm really hoping they let you provision new
profiles with it.

~~~
johns
Found this: [http://analytics.blogspot.com/2008/10/more-enterprise-
class-...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2008/10/more-enterprise-class-
features-added-to.html) Unfortunately, it's a read-only data API.

------
alexandros
I smell rushed push out of features to ward off defections to Yahoo's
competing service. They even promise their API is 'coming soon', a feature
that set yahoo's offering apart. Gee I love competition. Let's hope yahoo
stays independent a while longer to cause a few more of these chain reactions.

------
fallentimes
Finally...TC reports something useful.

~~~
briansmith
AFAICT, it is just paraphrased from the announcement on the Google Analytics
blog.

~~~
jeroen
which is here: [http://analytics.blogspot.com/2008/10/more-enterprise-
class-...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2008/10/more-enterprise-class-
features-added-to.html)

------
FiReaNG3L
Can't wait to play with those, but of course they're not activated yet in my
account. The Adsense integration is huge and will probably lead me to
dynamically include ads depending on the provenance of users (Like, if it
shows that Diggers never click an ad, why bother?).

Now if it could provide a real time list of the latest 100 or so visitors...
it would be perfect.

------
mixmax
The bubble graph is way cool !

Besides it's a really good way of looking at data over time.

------
brandnewlow
Gah. I hate the new design.

new features are great though.

